# Lacy's first hunt..



## The Fever (Dec 19, 2011)

So over the season its been my goal to get as many people exposed to the outdoors as possible. I have a good friend that I always talk to about hunting with and she decided to make the trek over to the house to do some duck hunting. We planned the trip for over two weeks and I coached her along with what to get what to bring and what not to worry about and as the days passed the anticipation grew larger. 

That morning she arrived at 5am and we had campfire eggs and then headed out. It seemed as if this would be the perfect hunt for her. A nice wood duck hole where I could get her the first bird pretty easy. Then the trouble started. 

A new hunter decided to show up on the club pond and try his luck at duck hunting. He showed up rather late and after asking where to be set up he and his friend headed to the spot. For the next 45 minutes he and his friend continued to slosh through the swamp and never stopped, causing all kinds of noise and when the birds came in they flared and headed for florida when they saw and heard the noise. Then they shot at any bird that flew by, some of them being out passed 60 yards and made it to where we barely were able to see or shoot a thing...

We made the most of the hunt and she did a good job...helped with the decoys and kept a smile on her face. I was more bummed than she was lol. I had been watching the whole and knew there were a ton of birds there but she never had a shot...we got a few pictures and scheduled a date for her to come back with us. 

Its not always about getting a limit. We are blessed to live in a country that we have spare change, can use it to hunt for fun and not food, and when we come home can smile about the fact we have no birds and a bad hunt. Thanks to all who do what they do to keep us safe.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Dec 19, 2011)

Better hold on to her Fever! Maybe yall will have better luck next time without the yahoos


----------



## Jaker (Dec 19, 2011)

atta boy fever, we need more people like you gettin good lookin women into the sport


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats for showing someone new the ropes and showing self restraint where it would have been easy not to.  Hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 19, 2011)

Jaker said:


> atta boy fever, we need more people like you gettin good lookin women into the sport



She is single guys...lol just saying


----------



## The Fever (Dec 19, 2011)

The Flying Duckman said:


> Congrats for showing someone new the ropes and showing self restraint where it would have been easy not to.  Hope you have better luck next time.



Duck man...I have dealt with yahoos for a long time...I work retail and am a duck hunter lol....I REALLY almost lost it that hunt...really ruined a chance at a hunters first duck...i bit my lip so hard it bled...


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Dec 19, 2011)

I had to bite mine at the boat ramp Sunday morning.  Bunch of guys loading their boat on the ramp, putting waders on, chit chatting about the hunt, etc.  Really tried my patience.  Some people are just not considerate of others, whether on the ramp or out on the water.  And the skybusters really get on my nerves, but that's what you have to deal with when hunting public areas.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 19, 2011)

The Flying Duckman said:


> I had to bite mine at the boat ramp Sunday morning.  Bunch of guys loading their boat on the ramp, putting waders on, chit chatting about the hunt, etc.  Really tried my patience.  Some people are just not considerate of others, whether on the ramp or out on the water.  And the skybusters really get on my nerves, but that's what you have to deal with when hunting public areas.



Listen, I am going to buy a lottery ticket every day till I die..when I win me and you will buy a large chunk of land and build private impoundments and plant them... no sky busters or you get busted


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm with you on that one.  I'm kind of old school, call on the wing tips and tail feathers and then see what the birds do from there.  I like to get their feet on the water and then shoot on the flush.  We had a group of youngsters set up on us opening weekend and at 15 mins till shooting light, they started calling and did not stop all day.  One was walking back to his boat for something and yelled, here they come!  And he started calling his rear off, it was three Sandhills.  I just had to laugh.

Didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## Jaker (Dec 19, 2011)

The Fever said:


> She is single guys...lol just saying



in that case, shes welcome to come huntin with me anytime


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 19, 2011)

send her my way fever.. you can come to but she rides in my boat! Ill put yall on some ducks!


----------



## Jaker (Dec 19, 2011)

GABASSMAN said:


> send her my way fever.. you can come to but she rides in my boat! Ill put yall on some ducks!



back up skippy, I called her first


----------



## The Fever (Dec 19, 2011)

Haha Jaker has dibbs if I am going to hook anyone up. But bass man sure has put a hurting on the ducks. Buckhustler I hear ya man. I have no shot though. Lol no worries.


----------



## Buckhustler (Dec 19, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Haha Jaker has dibbs if I am going to hook anyone up. But bass man sure has put a hurting on the ducks. Buckhustler I hear ya man. I have no shot though. Lol no worries.



Dont count yourself out FEVE!!!! You got her to come duck hunting!!! That right there is impressive! I know you got game.....


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 19, 2011)

Jaker said:


> back up skippy, I called her first



had to get a little competition going..


----------



## The Fever (Dec 19, 2011)

Haha not sure if that's a compliment fatboy. I may go shave


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 19, 2011)

Good job fever.


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 19, 2011)

The Fever said:


> I have no shot though. Lol no worries.



thats the wrong attitude. you have every chance in the world. she got up to go duck hunt with you. hello?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 19, 2011)

Good job fever.


----------



## Buckhustler (Dec 19, 2011)

And Feve.... You better get that girl before Jaker shows her what a real duck hunter looks like. haha


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2011)

You tomcats better settle down. Now.


----------



## Buckhustler (Dec 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You tomcats better settle down. Now.



Yes sir...


----------



## southgabowhunter (Dec 19, 2011)

How old is she


----------



## Buckhustler (Dec 19, 2011)

southgabowhunter said:


> How old is she



You couldnt handle her. Dont ask...


----------



## Jaker (Dec 19, 2011)

southgabowhunter said:


> How old is she



too old for you:


----------



## The Fever (Dec 19, 2011)

Buckhustler said:


> And Feve.... You better get that girl before Jaker shows her what a real duck hunter looks like. haha



Gentlemen, I have pursued that path already. Lol was politely let down. We are just friends. I enjoy hunting and fishing with her too much to jeopardize that friendship. She is one of the few people that I can call and we will talk hunting for hours. Lol maybe something down the road will happen but until then we are just friends....


----------



## The Fever (Dec 19, 2011)

Buckhustler said:


> And Feve.... You better get that girl before Jaker shows her what a real duck hunter looks like. haha





Buckhustler said:


> You couldnt handle her. Dont ask...



Y'all leave ole sam alone. She is 22 man... Bit old for ya


----------



## Jaker (Dec 19, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Gentlemen, I have pursued that path already. Lol was politely let down. We are just friends. I enjoy hunting and fishing with her too much to jeopardize that friendship. She is one of the few people that I can call and we will talk hunting for hours. Lol maybe something down the road will happen but until then we are just friends....



sounds like a good one man,


----------



## Buckhustler (Dec 19, 2011)

Feve you are a stand up dude. You deserve her if anyone does.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 19, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Gentlemen, I have pursued that path already. Lol was politely let down. We are just friends. I enjoy hunting and fishing with her too much to jeopardize that friendship. She is one of the few people that I can call and we will talk hunting for hours. Lol maybe something down the road will happen but until then we are just friends....


From what I've seen some of these fella's don't qualify to be Gentlemen

Careful with the comments Folks


----------



## The Fever (Dec 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> From what I've seen some of these fella's don't qualify to be Gentlemen
> 
> Careful with the comments Folks



Ill give them the benefit of the doubt. Lol it's the christmas season after all.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 19, 2011)

Buckhustler said:


> Feve you are a stand up dude. You deserve her if anyone does.



Thanks boss. There is one for me down the road. In the mean time I am going to enjoy the free cash and ability to hunt when I want too.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 20, 2011)

Buckhustler said:


> You couldnt handle her. Dont ask...




lol you guys are killin me


----------



## Silver Bullet (Dec 20, 2011)

So I take it you didn't tell here about the 12' gator that hangs out over there...


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 20, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Thanks boss. There is one for me down the road. In the mean time I am going to enjoy the free cash and ability to hunt when I want too.



free cash?


----------



## The Fever (Dec 20, 2011)

Silver Bullet said:


> So I take it you didn't tell here about the 12' gator that hangs out over there...



I told her about the gator...also reminded her I was at the top of the food chain in my pond lol


----------



## The Fever (Dec 20, 2011)

ThunderRoad said:


> free cash?



yes sir...women are expensive as all get out...add in my duck hunting addiction, college tuition.... I wouldnt be able to afford ramen noodles...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice job getting the young lady out Fever but some words of advise   I took a lady out once and she liked it  Now I'm married to her  but her work keeps her from going as much as I think she would like. She kind of gave up on the shooting part but still likes to go and watch Chase do his thing and it gives her more time to take pictures. Just something about a woman in camo that can't be beat


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 20, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Nice job getting the young lady out Fever but some words of advise   I took a lady out once and she liked it  Now I'm married to her  but her work keeps her from going as much as I think she would like. She kind of gave up on the shooting part but still likes to go and watch Chase do his thing and it gives her more time to take pictures. Just something about a woman in camo that can't be beat



Yep Mike, me and you are two VERY fortunate ole fogies ain't we.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 20, 2011)

Lovemylabs...I would kill to live in a place as beautiful as yours...have such a variety of animals to go after...I will heed your warning...lol


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 20, 2011)

In all respect Fever your doing a great thing by introducing men and women into the sport we love.  I have introduced more into fishing than hunting just because those girls dont like waking up at 2AM and want to sleep till noon then go hunt ducks lol.  Keep up the good work bud and you never know bout them women!  Sometimes they getcha and you dont even know it.  And if any of the above comments made Lacy uncomfortable then she has my apologies!  Good Luck Fever!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 20, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Lovemylabs...I would kill to live in a place as beautiful as yours...have such a variety of animals to go after...I will heed your warning...lol


 

Careful Fever someone might call ya a YANKEE with thoughts like that     It use to be time that kep me from going as much but not now  that I finally retired it's more keeping an eye on the gas card and not over doing that each month  but got to say Rebecca seems to understand that from Oct till the end of Jan there won't be much money left over after that card is paid but that's only one of the reasons why I LOVE this woman she knows I worked a lot of years to get to this point


----------



## The Fever (Dec 20, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Careful Fever someone might call ya a YANKEE with thoughts like that     It use to be time that kep me from going as much but not now  that I finally retired it's more keeping an eye on the gas card and not over doing that each month  but got to say Rebecca seems to understand that from Oct till the end of Jan there won't be much money left over after that card is paid but that's only one of the reasons why I LOVE this woman she knows I worked a lot of years to get to this point



haha even if I lived there, no one would mistake my southern accent or my cooking for anything yankee...I would stick out like...well a yankee down here...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 20, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> Yep Mike, me and you are two VERY fortunate ole fogies ain't we.


 
AND THAT'S A FACT JACK


----------



## The Fever (Dec 20, 2011)

GABASSMAN said:


> In all respect Fever your doing a great thing by introducing men and women into the sport we love.  I have introduced more into fishing than hunting just because those girls dont like waking up at 2AM and want to sleep till noon then go hunt ducks lol.  Keep up the good work bud and you never know bout them women!  Sometimes they getcha and you dont even know it.  And if any of the above comments made Lacy uncomfortable then she has my apologies!  Good Luck Fever!



I appreciate that. I am sure when she gets off work and sees this thread she is going to crack slam up lol
To be honest I am just trying to give back like y'all do. You all helped me learn a good bit and I don't want others who show the desire to learn and work hard to miss that help.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 20, 2011)

The Fever said:


> haha even if I lived there, no one would mistake my southern accent or my cooking for anything yankee...I would stick out like...well a yankee down here...


 

When my daddy was alive I go down to Texas to visit and get the "Yall ain't from around here r ya?" but then I get back home my accent would have changed and I got a lot of "What the heck did you just say?"


----------



## The Fever (Dec 20, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> When my daddy was alive I go down to Texas to visit and get the "Yall ain't from around here r ya?" but then I get back home my accent would have changed and I got a lot of "What the heck did you just say?"



Haha same thing happened when I moved back from new Orleans. Spent 8yeaes there and no one hear used the languages we did there. I want to go back so badly


----------



## john.lee (Dec 20, 2011)

I know lacy. She is a turkey killer also!!!


----------



## The Fever (Dec 20, 2011)

john.lee said:


> I know lacy. She is a turkey killer also!!!



Darn sure is. Lol


----------



## Lacy Herrin (Mar 13, 2012)

The Fever said:


> yes sir...women are expensive as all get out...add in my duck hunting addiction, college tuition.... I wouldnt be able to afford ramen noodles...


 Walt, I'll have you know that all women are not expensive!


----------



## The Fever (Mar 23, 2012)

Lacy Herrin said:


> Walt, I'll have you know that all women are not expensive!





Y'all watch out....she's on the lose, don't worry tho guys. When the moment of truth is upon her she forgets there's a trigger on the gun  love ya lacy!!! Lol good luck on the turkeys in the AM


----------



## Cpt Sniper (Mar 26, 2012)

The Fever said:


> She is single guys...lol just saying



Yeah right!

I bet she has bruises on that right arm from that grip I see 
ya have on her.

I,m just say'n   better keep  'er

Cpt sniper


----------



## LaurenR88 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lacy Herrin said:


> Walt, I'll have you know that all women are not expensive!



I agree!!



The Fever said:


> yes sir...women are expensive as all get out...add in my duck hunting addiction, college tuition.... I wouldnt be able to afford ramen noodles...



Haha, I reckon it does suck for guys, because they have to pay for our hunting addictions on top of theirs.. Having to buy 2 of everything


----------



## The Fever (Mar 29, 2012)

Cpt Sniper said:


> Yeah right!
> 
> I bet she has bruises on that right arm from that grip I see
> ya have on her.
> ...



I can't keep what isn't mine lol

I will keep any one I find like her, although that will be hard. She is a one of a kind, definitely keeps me straight when the duck hunting blues kick in. She also happens to be my turkey hunting mentor. She tagged one yesterday. Was able to sweet talk him away from hens.


----------



## The Fever (Mar 29, 2012)

LaurenR88 said:


> I agree!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I reckon it does suck for guys, because they have to pay for our hunting addictions on top of theirs.. Having to buy 2 of everything



Lauren, it doesent suck. The same amount of money goes into hunting as it does purses and clothing. Just this way we get to enjoy the outdoors with our woman and that's a true blessing in its self. This way, we can appreciate where the money is going. If I find a girl that shares the passion of the outdoors as I do, I will gladly buy her anything she needs to be out there with me.


----------

